# The TC Top 50 Recommended Solo Repertoire List



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Solo Repertoire List*
Facilitated by Portamento

1. Bach, J.S.: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
3. Kodály: Sonata for solo cello, op. 8
4. Bartók: Sonata for violin solo, Sz. 117 
5. Debussy: Syrinx for solo flute, L. 129
6. Ligeti: Sonata for viola
7. Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for solo violin, op. 27
8. Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 
9. Bach, J.S.: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013
10. Berio: Sequenza VIII, for violin
11. Varèse: Density 21.5, for flute solo
12. Grisey: Prologue, for viola and optional live electronics
13. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Cello, op. 131c
14. Britten: Suite for Cello, op. 72
15. Ligeti: Sonata for cello
16. Stravinsky: Elegy, for viola (or violin) solo
17. Kurtág: Hipartita for violin, op. 43
18. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha, for cello
19. Schnittke: A Paganini, for violin
20. Mozart, W.A.: Adagio for glass harmonica in C major, K. 356 (617a)
21. Prokofiev: Sonata for violin solo in D major, op. 115
22. Britten: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for Oboe Solo, op. 49
23. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
24. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens, for percussion and electronics
25. Telemann: 12 Fantasias for solo violin, TWV 40:14-25
26. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for solo clarinet
27. Boulez: Anthèmes II, for violin and electronics
28. Berio: Sequenza IX, for clarinet
29. Cage: Freedman Etudes for violin
30. Telemann: 12 Fantasias for solo flute, TWV 40:2-13
31. Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
32. Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
33. Xenakis: Rebonds, for solo percussion
34. Rădulescu: Das Andere, for viola solo, op. 49
35. Saariaho: Sept Papillons for solo cello
36. Britten: Third Suite for Cello, op. 87
37. Glass: Partita for Solo Violin
38. Schweinitz: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
39. Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute
40. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d
41. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
42. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo
43. Hume: The First Part of Ayres
44. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
45. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
46. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
47. Vilsmaÿr: Six Partitas for Solo Violin
48. Haas: Solo for viola d'amore
49. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
50. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143


----------



## mmsbls

*Honorable mentions:*

Adams, J.L.: The Mathematics of Resonant Bodies
Aho: Solo V for bassoon solo
Akhunov: "Centaurs" for cello solo
Aperghis: Parlando, for doublebass solo
Baadsvik: Fnugg for tuba solo
Bacewicz: Sonata No. 2 for violin solo
Benjamin: Three Miniatures for Solo Violin
Berio: Sequenza V, for trombone solo
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis, for 4 Automobile Springs and Glass
Bujanovsky: Four Improvisations for horn solo
Carter: 4 Lauds for violin
Carter: Scrivo in Vento, for flute alone
Cassadó: Suite for Cello Solo
Cerrone: Memory Palace for percussion and electronics
Corigliano: The Red Violin Caprices for solo violin
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
Fabbriciani: Glaciers in Extinction, for hyperbass flute and tape
Ferneyhough: Mnemosyne, for bass-flute and pre-recorded tape
Francesconi: Etude for cimbalom solo
Fujikura: flux for solo viola
Gallay: 40 Preludes for horn solo, op. 27
Gerhard: Capriccio for solo flute
Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
Godard: Sonata No. 2 for solo violin, op. posth.
Hartmann: 2 Sonatas for violin solo
Harvey: Advaya for cello and electronics
Harvey: Curve with Plateaux for Solo Cello
Hellermann: Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December, for flute
Henze: Sonatina for solo trumpet
Hersch: Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello
Hespos: Santur, for cimbalom solo
Hindemith: Sonata for solo violin, op. 11/6
Hindemith: Sonata for solo violin, op. 31/2
Honegger: Dance de la Chèvre, H. 39
Hovhaness: Sonata for flute solo, op. 118
Hovhaness: Sonata for solo viola, op. 423
Jolivet: Five Incantations for flute solo
Khachaturian: Sonata-Song, for viola solo, op. 107
Koechlin: Les Chants de Nectaire, opp. 198-200
Kreisler: Recitativo and Scherzo-Caprice, for solo violin, op. 6
Lachenmann: Pression for one Cellist
Lawes: Three Dances for lyra viol, VdGS 430-32
Lucier: Silver Streetcar for the Orchestra, for amplified triangle
Mahnkopf: deconstructing accordion for accordion
Murail: C'est un jardin secret..., for viola
Nielsen: Prelude, Theme and Variations for solo violin, op. 48
Nordheim: The Hunting of the Snark, for trombone solo
Nørgård: The Secret Melody, for viola solo
Pintscher: Sieben Bagatellen mit Apotheose der Glasharmonika for Bass clarinet in B
Prokofiev: Sonata for solo cello in C-sharp minor, op. 134
Purcell: Prelude in G minor, ZN 773
Reimann: Solo, for clarinet
Rihm: Über die Linie VII for violin
Rodrigo: Capriccio, for violin
Saariaho: Couleurs du vent for solo alto flute
Saariaho: Petals, for cello and electronics
Saariaho: Près, for cello and electronics
Saunders Smith: The Links Series of Vibraphone Essays
Schulhoff: Sonata for solo violin
Sciarrino: Vagabone Blu for accordion
Sessions: Sonata for solo violin
Stockhausen: Amour, for clarinet
Stockhausen: In Freundschaft
Tavener: Threnos, for cello
Thorvaldsdottir: Transitions, for cello
Ung: Khse Buon for solo cello
Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for viola solo, op. 55
Weinberg: Sonata #1 for cello solo, op. 72
Weinberg: Sonata #3 for violin solo, op. 126
Weinberg: Sonata for double-bass solo, op. 108
Xenakis: Kottos, for cello
Xenakis: Theraps, for solo double-bass
Xenaxis: Psappha, for percussion solo


----------

